# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Doppeltkaschiert

## Redaktion

Die Bezeichnung doppeltkaschiert bezieht sich auf das fr einen Surfanzug verwendetet Neopren. Doppeltkaschiertes Neopren hat auf beiden Seiten eine stoffartige Oberflche. Dieses Gewebe ist relativ unempfindlicher gegenber mechanischen Einwirkungen. Da dieses Neopren wegen der stoffartigen Oberflche das Wasser nicht sofort ablaufen lsst, ist die Verdunstungsklte groer als bei Glatthaut-Neopren.

----------

